# A small case. Is this to be the 1st. one ?



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

A small case. Is this to be the 1st. one ?

I am making a small case with two drawers.
Size is 175(H) * 195(W) * 138(D) mm.
I think it is too early for me to post a process here, but I did.
So please forgive me and give me advises, corrections and everything.

I know you do not need it, but simple explanation about pictures.
#001 I use 1/2" bit. This time 1/4" is too some troublesome.
#002 Routing of up-part of side-plates.
#003 Operations of drawer-suport(*1). I did wrong routing.
#004 Operations of joint of front and side of drawer-suport. 
#005 Routing of side-plate.
#006 Parts except back-plate.
#007 Trial joint.
#008 Missed routing. So... Cut off. Then that made side-plate 20mm shorter.
(*1) I do not know how to say it.

Next, I will try to make drawers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking Good Benny


=============


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Benny. Like the contrast of the woods that you are using. Really will be showy. Great job.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Bj san, 
Glenmore san,
Thank you. Please teach me next time.
Today, I just finished "Back Panel" only.

Woods: I bought it through Yahoo Auction.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

*slow hand*

I think members who have OP Spacer Fence already made this kind of adaptor for routing a thin board.
I used 2mm acrylic resin.
This is like a Milk-Crown taken by Hi-Speed Camera.

Wood-clamp helps to glue.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Great job, Benny. I especially like your clamping jig. Very well thought and executed. 

Neal


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny, you are one very clever young man, your woodworking and English have improved beyond recognition in quite a short time. I haven't met a woodworker yet who doesn't make mistakes, the clever thing is to learn how to cover them up so that they aren't obvious.
Regarding "I don't know how to say it"

In the Australian vernacular, it would be "I've dropped a clanger"! but in good English probably "I made a mistake routing the drawer support"
Keep up your present rate of advancement and it wont be long before it is YOU giving US advice!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking Good Benny

You know I love jigs 

You did a nice job on the clamp up jig as well,, here's a snapshot of the one I use from to time to time,,, it can be setup to do 4" box to a 6 foot box,plus it works great on picture frames and cabinet doors as well ...


============






Benny LaBaw said:


> I think members who have OP Spacer Fence already made this kind of adaptor for routing a thin board.
> I used 2mm acrylic resin.
> This is like a Milk-Crown taken by Hi-Speed Camera.
> 
> Wood-clamp helps to glue.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Benny san. You are doing great. I too like the clamping jig.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Benny,

You've done a wonderful job.  I too like the contrast in woods you've used.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you for your encouraging posts.
But these are plagiarism through Internet.
Menbers' posts and its links are really HELP for me to do something.

Harry san
Trying to cover mistake usually turns to worse and worse.
Australian joke makes me fly in the air like as AKEDA's mark.
(I hope this post is not rude to you.)

Bj san
Outer-square-corner what you taught before is not so difficult to make, I think.
Inner-square-corner is very difficult for me to make... or I have no idea to make it with my tools.
But I think it is useful, so I will try... 
That bit is interesting for me. Someday I want to buy it...


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

I almost finished.

Some explanations.
NO.1 : I do a wrong joint on board as green arrow-line on pic-3. 
But this time, I think I did a good adjustment.
No.3 : Black arrow-line = bad operation of plane( I will try sand-paper to recover).
Red arrow-line = Chiped out by bad operation of plane
Yellow arrow-line = Board A must be used a same board as B.
But I have no stock.

It is very difficult for me to make a right-angle-drawer using box-joint.
Also case, as a matter of course.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Benny, that is beautiful.

Had you not pointed out places that had very minor mistakes in them, I'm sure noone would have noticed them. Having such a fine eye as you will certainly allow you to create more beautiful pieces. I think I remember you saying you haven't been doing woodworking very long, if that's the case, there is an artist in you and it is showing up in your creations.

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny, I agree with everything that Ed. has said. However, I can't understand how the drawers have anything other than 90* corners if, the two sides are identical in length and the front and rear also identical in length and all eight joints are made with the same jig. We all tend to be our own worst critics. Keep going the way you are Benny and I'm sure that all members will be looking forward to your next project with anticipation.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Ed san,
Harry san
Thank you very much for your encouragements.
But I think you praise me toooooo much.
I will keep on practice.


90* corners
Like as Harry san's post, I make them identical length, and then I use same jig without change-setting.
I think I rout with care about dust or left-fibre. But result is not the same.
GAP,GAP,GAP,GAP,GAP,GAP....
But now, I think of that gap as my routing fun.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice Benny and thank you for the post. Every one learns from the kindness of others.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah Benny,

You're a treasure. To find that learning is so refined as to find the gap to be fun is very special indeed.

The praise you recieve is definitely not enough. In this world there should be more praise and less negative criticism. You do fine work Benny.

I was told recently that I learn fast....not so...you are a very fast and careful learner, a pleasure to watch you develop and become the craftsman that is inside you.

Ed......


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Doyle san
"kindness of others"... I really thank all members.
If I do not have a kindness when I post at the first, I think I might quit router woodworking at that time.
After that, from all members, I have many kindness which makes me encourage to learn.
I should thank you, all members.


Ed san
Thank you for your encouragements.
BUt I do not know what to say on your post. 
Next time, please make criticism if woodwork has a value of making comments.


-------------------------------------------------

Bad season for OP-type-router-table.
It is very humid season.
So... wood table and plate become too tight.
I think it might not be difficult to fit well, but dry season it will become to loose.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Benny,
Very nice work!! There may be small things that we thing are not perfect but but take great pleasure in the things that did come out good. You've created something that you should take 99% pleasure in.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Jim san,
Mark san,
Thank you for your encouragements.
I will continue to practice.


Some recover by poor skill.
Bad plan(e)ing and bad sabding make me recovering-adjustment many times.
Then a front turns thin.
So... some recovering way which is taught.
1)make small board a little bit thick than a gap
2)cut into small pieces like as 5mm * 5mm. and put them behind a drawer by spit.
3)adjust a good front face. then glue them and push drawer to case.
4)get a good result... perhapes.

Yes, this is pleasure and pain to make things.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Benny, with a little thought, all mistakes can be camouflaged and you are learning how to do this quite quickly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Benny san

"The art of woodworking is the art of fixing errors" ...

We all make them (errors) all the time but you are the only one that knows where to find them in the project the norm...

Cut 4 boards and you will have one off just a bit, that's just the way it is..the best way is to cut 8 and then match the good ones up LOL LOL  to make 1 or 2 good pairs 

=====


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Harry san,
Bj san,

Thank you for your encouragements.

A comouflage and fixing errors, I really need to learn how to be done.
And also I need to increase an ability of assumption, drawers for example, which insisible point(part or area) are too tight.
Woodworking id the endless excercise, I think.


Cut 8.
Bj san, thank you for a good advice.
If I become rich like as Bill Gates, I will try.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Benny, you are rich in your heart right now. Keep up the good work.


----------

